# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  اشعار عن القلب

## هيثم الفقى

1) وما كنت ممن يدخل العشق قلبه و لكن من يبصر جفونك يعشق . 
2) أغرك مني أن حبك قاتلي و أنك مهما تأمري القلب يفعل . 
3) يهواك ما عشت القلب فإن أمت يتبع صداي صداك في الأقبر . 
4) أنت النعيم لقلبي و العذاب له فما أمرّك في قلبي و أحلاك . 
5) و ما عجبي موت المحبين في الهوى و لكن بقاء العاشقين عجيب . 
6) لقد دب الهوى لك في فؤادي دبيب دم الحياة إلى عروقي . 
7) خَليلَيَ فيما عشتما هل رأيتما قتيلا بكى من حب قاتله قبلي . 
8) لو كان قلبي معي ما اخترت غيركم و لا رضيت سواكم في الهوى بدلا ً . 
9) فياليت هذا الحب يعشق مرة فيعلم ما يلقى المحب من الهجر . 
10) عيناكِ نازلتا القلوب فكلها إما جريح أو مصاب المقتلِ. 
) و إني لأهوى النوم في غير حينه لعل لقاء في المنام يكون. 
12) و لولا الهوى ما ذلّ في الأرض عاشق ولكن عزيز العاشقين ذليل. 
13) نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى ما الحب إلا للحبيب الأول. 
14) إذا شئت أن تلقى المحاسن كلها ففي وجه من تهوى جميع المحاسن. 
15) لا تحارب بناظريك فؤادي فضعيفان يغلبان قويا. 
16) إذا ما رأت عيني جمالك مقبلاً و حقك يا روحي سكرت بلا شرب. 
17) كتب الدمع بخدي عهده للهوى و الشوق يملي ماكتب. 
18) أحبك حُبين حب الهوى وحباً لأنك أهل لذاكا 
19) رأيت بها بدراً على الأرض ماشياً ولم أر بدراً قط يمشي على الأرض. 
20) قالوا الفراق غداً لا شك قلت لهم بل موت نفسي من قبل الفراق غداً. 
21) قفي و دعينا قبل وشك التفرق فما أنا من يحيا إلى حين نلتقي. 
22) قبلتها و رشفت خمرة ريقها فوجدت نارَ صبابةٍ في كوثر. 
23) ضممتك حتى قلت ناري قد انطفت فلم تطفَ نيراني وزيد وقودها. 
24) لأخرجن من الدنيا وحبكم بين الجوانح لم يشعر به أحد. 
25) تتبع الهوى روحي في مسالكه حتى جرى الحب مجرى الروح في الجسد. 
26) أحبك حباً لو يفض يسيره على الخلق مات الخلق من شدة الحب. 
27) فقلت : كما شاءت و شاء لها الهوى قتيلك قالت : أيهم فهم كثر. 
28) أنت ماض و في يديك فؤادي رد قلبي و حيث ما شئت فامضِ. 
29) ولي فؤاد إذا طال العذاب به هام اشتياقاً إلى لقيا معذبه. 
30) ما عالج الناس مثل الحب من سقم و لا برى مثله عظما ًو لا جسداً. 
31) قامت تظللني و من عجب شمس تظللني متن الشمس. 
32) هجرتك حتى قيل لا يعرف الهوى و زرتك حتى قيل ليس له صبرا. 
33) قالت جننت بمن تهوى فقلت لها العشق أعظم مما بالمجانين. 
34) ولو خلط السم المذاب بريقها وأسقيت منه نهلة لبريت. 
35) و قلت شهودي في هواك كثيرة و أَصدَقهَا قلبي و دمعي مسفوح. 
36) أرد إليه نظرتي و هو غافل لتسرق منه عيني ماليس داريا. 
37) لها القمر الساري شقيق و إنها لتطلع أحياناً له فيغيب. 
38) و إن حكمت جارت علي بحكمها و لكن ذلك الجور أشهى من العدل. 
39) ملكت قلبي و أنت فيه كيف حويت الذي حواكا. 
40) قل للأحبة كيف أنعم بعدكم و أنا المسافر و القلب مقيم. 
41) ..................................................  ..........................
42) و قد قادت فؤادي في هواها و طاع لها الفؤاد و ما عصاها. 
43) خضعت لها في الحب من بعد عزتي و كل محب للأحبة خاضع. 
44) و لقد عهدت النار شيمتها الهدى و بنار خديك كل قلب حائر. 
45) عذبي ما شئت قلبي عذبي فعذاب الحب أسمى مطلبي. 
46) بعضي بنار الهجر مات حريقا و البعض أضحى بالدموع غريقا. 
47) قتل الورد نفسه حسداً منك و ألقى دماه في وجنتيك. 
48) ..................................................  ...........................
49) قد تسربت في مسامات جلدي مثلما قطرة الندى تتسرب. 
50) لك عندي و إن تناسيت عهد في صميم القلب غير نكيث. 
51) كأنك في الحلم قبلتني فقلت و أفديك أن تحلمي. 
52) كأن فؤادي ليس يشفي غليله سوى أن يرى الروحينِ يمتزجان. 
53) يا هاجري من غير ذنب في الهوى مهلاً فهجرك و المنون سواء. 
54) إن كان ذنبي أن حبك شاغلي عمن سواك فلست عنه بتائب. 
55) إن كان تعذيب قلبي في محبتهم يرضيهم فلهم فيه الذي طلبوا. 
56) لو كان قلبي معي ما اخترت غيركم ولا رضيت سواكم في الهوى بدلاً.
57) جسّ الطبيب يدي جهلاً فقلت له إن المحبة في قلبي فخلي يدي. 
58) زار الخيال نحيلاً مثل مرسله فما شفاني منه الضم و التقبيل. 
59) وصالك جنتي لكن نفسي تفضل في محبتك العذابا. 
60) وهل لي نصيب في فؤادك ثابت كما لك عندي في الفؤاد نصيب. 
61) كم  أنا أحبك حتى إن نفسي من نفسها تتعجب. 
62) صليه لعل الوصل يحييه و اعلمي بأن أسير الحب في أعظم الأسر. 
63) سحرتني حبيبتي بسواد عيونها إنما السحر في سواد العيون. 
64) فما غاب عن عيني خيالك لحظة و لا زال عنها و الخيال يزول. 
65) نَصَبَ الحب عرشه فسألناه من تراه له فدّل عليك. 
66) والفراشات ملّت الزهر لمّا حدثتها الأنسام عن شفتيك. 
67) ما كنت أومن في العيون و سحرها حتى دهتني في الهوى عيناكِ. 
68) وعذلت أهل العشق حتى ذقته فعجبتُ كيف يموت من لا يعشق. 
69) الحسن قد ولاك حقاً عرشه فتحكمي في قلب من يهواك. 
70) عذبة أنت كالطفولة كالأحلام كاللحن كالصباح الجديد. 
71) قصائدي قبلك يا حلوتي كانت كلاماً مثل كل الكلام. 
72) نسيت الهوى إلا هواك فإنه تغلغل في الأعماق و انساب في دمي. 
73) ولو أني خبأتك في عيوني إلى يوم القيامة ما كفاني. 
74) فإن أَتَيتُ إلى قلبي أعاتبه ألقاه في غمرات الحب محترقاً. 
75) أحبك حباً لو تحبين مثله أصابك من وجدي على جنوني. 
76) أحبك فوق ما يصف الكلام و يهجرني إذا غبت المنام. 
77) ..................................................  .................
78) إنما الكون لعينيك رؤى و أنا الليل و أنت القمر. 
79) لي حبيب كملت أوصافه حق لي في حبه أن أعذرا. 
80) ما أخطأ النحل إذا أخلى خمائله فالخد ورد و هذا الشعر أزهار. 
81) ناعس الطرف كحيل المقل رق في وصف حلاه غزلي. 
82) وأشكو من عذابي في هواكم و أجزيكم عن التعذيب حبا. 
83) لو يجازى المحب من فرط شوق لجزيت الكثير من أشواقي. 
84) ذقت منها حلواً و مراً و كانت لذة العشق في اختلاف المتذاق. 
85) ..................................................  ....... 
86) ..................................................  ............
87) بثثت شكواي فذاب الجليد و أشفق الصخر و لان الحد يد. 
88) أحبك كالبدر الذي فاض نوره على فيح جنات و خضر تلال. 
89) وجهك و البدر إذا برزا لأعين العالم بدران. 
90) أنا والحب توأمان خلقنا و تلانا في العشق كل حبيب. 
91) وأدرك الليل سر الحب في قلبي فظل يهرع خلف الصبح نشوا. 
92) فتنت منك بأوصاف مجردة في القلب منها معانٍ ما لها صور. 
93) فلو كان لي قلبان عشت بواحد و أبقيت قلباً في هواك يعذب. 
94) أحبك حتى كأن الهوى تجمع و ارتاح في أضلعي. 
95) وتعطلت لغة الكلام و خاطبت عيني في لغة الهوى عيناك.

----------


## أم خطاب

لو كان قلبي معي ما اخترت غيركم و لا رضيت سواكم في الهوى بدلا 
شكرا للطرح 

[align=center]

**************************************************  **

كل العاشقين عشقوا حراما وبكوا نهايته 

الا عشقي جعلته في قلبي وتمنيته حلالا لأنعما 

أبكاني حزن القلب لبعدهم كم أتمناهم قربي اليوم وغدا


جنات وانهارا غدا تنتظرنا كيف أغضب ربي لأرضي غري ليهنئا 

فأن باعونا فالويل لهم وغدا يلقون من يبعهم ببخس درهما 

وأن شرونا سوف نفرش لهم دروب الحياة وردا ورياحينا 

كل قصص العش نهايتها بكاء وحزن وجنون 

الا قصتي ستكون نهايتها الأفراح والتهانينا 

من خاف غضب الله وأتقاه كان الفرج من عنده والمخرجا  
أسماء الهاشمي 
كتاباتي  

قال عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام لم ار للمتحابين غير النكاح صدق رسول الله  

[/align]

----------

